# 1.8t engine in mk5 body?



## luki_89 (May 20, 2008)

Would it be possible to fit a 1.8t engine in a mk5 body? Would the alterations to the engine bay be too extreme?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

no


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Dave926 said:


> no


lol you are VERY wrong


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

luki_89 said:


> Would it be possible to fit a 1.8t engine in a mk5 body? Would the alterations to the engine bay be too extreme?


You can do any swap you want. It depends on how much time and money you have. Also, VWs are like legos so be one of the first to do this for a non-track car. Force Fed is building one for Outlaw Class or sumtin. Look up [email protected].


----------

